# Mappy : une MàJ qui  ne passe pas ?



## DG33 (27 Août 2009)

Bonjour,

La liste de mes applications me dit qu'il existe une MàJ de Mappy en v1.1, mais ne colle pas le bouton "Gratuit" à côté et me balance un message d'erreur si je tente de l'installer : Votre demande n'a pas abouti. L'article demandé n'est plus disponible dans le Store France.

Une idée ?


----------



## pickwick (27 Août 2009)

l'appli a disparu en effet, je suis dans le m^me cas, il faut attendre.


----------



## DG33 (27 Août 2009)

En effet, je vois qu'il ne reste plus que Mappy PhotoTour.
Peut-être misent-ils plus sur un accès au site web de Mappy ?
Bizarre, car une icône sur le dock est plus en vue !


----------



## Php21 (23 Septembre 2009)

J'étais comme vous.
Depuis qlq jours cette app qui était en GB est passée en FR.
Il me semble qu'il faut un cpt Mappy pour y avoir accès.
Par contre tjrs pas de màj dispo.


----------



## DG33 (29 Octobre 2009)

Eh bien ils auront mis le temps.
Mappy dispo ce soir à la MàJ après 2 mois off !!!


----------

